# Feces



## questin

Hi again!
I see in google translate _výkaly_ and _stolice_, but don't feel very sure with those...


----------



## jazyk

Either is fine. Maybe context would help.


----------



## questin

medical...


----------



## jazyk

I would go with stolice.


----------



## questin

thanks a lot!


----------

